
Grubhub Stock Just Lost a Fifth of Its Value. Yes, It’s Earnings Were That Bad - johnpowell
https://www.barrons.com/articles/grubhub-stock-plunges-after-earnings-sales-were-bad-guidance-worse-51572298004
======
mdorazio
Good. Unfortunately we need more high profile flops in the public markets to
get valuations back in line with actual business fundamentals instead of hype.

------
kick
For an outlet you can subscribe to [Barron's], you'd really think they'd have
a copy editor.

